

Why Miners Walked Away From the Planet's Richest Undeveloped Gold Deposit - amerf1
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-09-27/why-anglo-american-walked-away-from-the-pebble-mine-gold-deposit#r=read

======
mathattack
The united position of Tiffany's and Walmart is interesting. Perhaps both are
concerned that unrestricted flooding of the market will new gold will hurt
both of their profits. Or is it altruism?

